
‘Functional Fingerprint’ May Identify Brains Over a Lifetime - laurex
https://www.quantamagazine.org/functional-fingerprint-may-identify-brains-over-a-lifetime-20180816/
======
MrQuincle
If rolled out on a large scale this would in the end be able to identify your
brain twin? Assuming this is not your mum or dad, it would be interesting to
meet the person who might think the most like you in the entire world. Would
we feel less lonely?

~~~
azeirah
If I found whoever thought like me, putting us together wouldn't make either
of us less lonely, we'd be lonely together <3

~~~
MrQuincle
Ahhhh. That's so sad.

